

Review my startup: Miscake Stores - miscake
http://stores.miscake.com
Miscake Stores is a service for building online stores with ease. It is a great tool for those who want to be totally focused only on their business,  not IT issues. Miscake Stores gives you unlimited number of items, without slowdown on high load thanks to cloud computing technology. You will absolutely like our simple pricing model and high flexibility. 
Miscake Stores allows you to customize your own, exclusive design. Moreover, you will be able to control all of your orders with single seller account.
======
bloggergirl
I love the large, fresh-feeling tree... but your home page doesn't actually
tell me much about your solution. Some questions I had that I would hope you
can overcome when you next update your home page:

 _1\. How can I create an estore in 3 clicks?_ In persuasion, there's a trick
called the 'optimal level of dissonance', in which you make a claim that's
just about too impossible to believe... but that is still believable. In your
case, you're not quite there with the "3 click" promise. Perhaps if you add a
demo to show just how easy it is to get started? For those people who don't
believe it'll take just 3 clicks, prove it by demonstrating it.

 _2\. Large offer in hero section._ Your offer --- written in bold, large font
--- next to the tree might be compelling... if I had a frame of reference to
let me know why this price is great. Or if I understood your product by the
time I'd read the discount. But neither is true right now. Have you considered
putting a line about your offering (i.e., your value proposition / USP) higher
on your home page?

 _3\. Proofread, please._ Credibility is obviously huge for startups. If no
one knows who you are, they don't know to trust your site. So correcting the
seemingly minor things -- like "Why Choosing Us" (which should read "Why
Choose Us") -- can go a long way to keeping people on your site long enough to
persuade them to sign up.

The idea is super cool! If it really is as easy as you say it is to build an
estore with your solution, that's going to be fantastic for users. Perhaps as
you go along, you'll have some testimonials, etc (i.e., social proof) to share
to help convince people that your service is better than others and 100%
trustworthy.

Best of luck!

